# Albino??



## Cynthia O (1 mo ago)

Albino puppy? Help!!!


----------



## cowpony (Dec 30, 2009)

I'm closing this thread, as we have another thread featuring the same adorable pups. Continued discussion at Albino puppy??


----------

